# Previously a salt water aquarium



## tripng (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently acquired a 40g aquarium that was used as a reef tank.
Will rinsing it out alone be safe enough to put freshwater fish in it?
Or what steps must I take before considering using it for freshwater fish.


Thank you.


----------



## Toms Fish Room (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, just take it outside in the yard on the grass & hose it out real good. It's easier to do it outside & then take a scrubby pad (one that has never been used with soap!) & scrub all the algae, salt creep & stuff off. After I’m done scrubbing out the tank I usually stand it up on one end & spray down all four sides inside the tank & then flip it over to the other end & do all four sides again. Be sure to get a good grip on it, as wet glass can be slippery. (That’s why I do it out on the lawn, if it falls over the grass is a lot softer than the driveway - just be sure there are no rocks in the grass!) And never grab it by the center cross-brace as I have had the brace break from the weight of the tank. Also be careful about grabbing the plastic frame, I have had several ones come off the tank - usually the bottom one. It's no fun having a tank slip out of you hands & you are left holding the plastic rim part & the tank goes falling in the other direction! I do the equipment in the kitchen sink, where I can use the spray wand with warm water & a new scrub brush (again, one that has never been used with soap!).


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Make sure the spunge you get doesn't have chemicels added to it from the factory. Most expensive sponge have an agleacide inthem to stop mold from forming when you not using it. I get mine from a dollar store but always check.

Tom you want to come over and help me with a 125 gal tank cleaning it...


----------



## Toms Fish Room (Dec 27, 2008)

Sure,
Depending on how far down in Miami you are.
I'm up in Hollywood
That can be daunting for a one man job. Been there done that. LOL
Try putting one back on a stand by yourself!
Shoot me an e-mail


----------



## tripng (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

